# Ipad 2G HS, Ipad 2017 si décevant que ça?



## gpp (29 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

Mon ipad 2G vient de rendre l'âme. Du coup je voudrais prendre une nouvelle tablette mais je lis beaucoup de tests disant que l'Ipad 2017 n'est pas vraiment une réussite et plutôt décevant.

Du coup, qu'il ne peut être que meilleur que mon ancien Ipad! Mais si j'investis dans un modèle qui ne durera pas longtemps ce n'est pas la peine.
En sachant que j'ai déjà un MBP de 2011 encore en pleine forme et que ma femme va sûrement avoir un MBP 13 pouces pour noël. Nous avons aussi une petite fille de 2 ans et demi.
Donc cette tablette permet juste de surfer, regarder des vidéos voir le sport (quand la télé est déjà prise;-)). Ma fille n'y touche pas pour le moment mais bientôt on la laissera y jouer de temps en temps. 

Ma question est Ipad 2017 suffisant ou se tournait vers un ipad pro 9.7 pouces sur le refurb?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Spec (29 Novembre 2017)

Je viens de le prendre vu que mon iPad 2 était très lent. Je fais comme toi je surfe et regarde being et  SFR sport via leur application et ça suffit amplement. Apres moi c'était une question de budget et j'ai profité du black friday à la Fnac et les -10%.


----------



## Everyc (4 Décembre 2017)

j'ai l'ipad 2017 depuis 2 mois j'en suis ravis, je surf, je regarde des vidéo et lis des ebook dessus je n'ai aucun problème et niveau batterie j'en suis ravis il tien super bien, C'est une super tablette que je préfère largement a ma galaxy note 10.1, tu ne seras pas décus. 
Par contre j'ai aussi des enfants et si je peut me permettre de te donné un conseil, évite les tablettes et les écrans, je peut te dire que les mettre devant un écran trop rapidement et trop longtemps en fais des enfants qui peuvent être renfermer ou développer des problèmes de langage qui fais que tu te tape ensuite les rdv  orthophoniste 2 fois par semaine  . Et en plus si tu veut pas te ruiner ou halluciné que ta fille a 9 ans te réclame un IPad évite  Oui oui ma fille de 9 ans m'a réclamé un ipad pour Noël elle peut se brosser mais elle a tenté et mon fils de 7 ans était accro à la TV petit et fais de l'orthophoniste 2 fois par semaine. Donc écran et enfants petit mauvais plan, pas de TV avant l'école pas de Tv plus de 30 min a 2ans jusqu'a 6 ans et ensuite on privilégie la lecture. 
Bon courage tu verra l'ipad 2017 est beaucoup plus simple et fun d'utilisation que l'éducation des enfants


----------

